# WOOHOO!!! i just gotta make me some of these



## crochet_away

I feel as excited as a kid in sweety shop. :thumbup: :lol: I love these sooo much tonight i'm gonna start them. obviously they won't be the same yarn as the ones pictured but i have fallen love...

http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5747&lang=us


----------



## virginia42

No picture.


----------



## crochet_away

there now


----------



## Sallyannie

They are fab! Looking forward to seeing a picture of yours when you have finished them!!


----------



## LadyBecket

These are just adorable and look warm and cozy!! Thank you!!


----------



## Sine

Very cute. I can see using fun fur for the top.


----------



## Grandma Jan

Oh, my, how cute those are!


----------



## kiwiannie

Yes they are lovely. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pinsandneedles

OH,you got me in trouble, these are super, have about 16 girls that would absolutely love them for xmas.Will be knitting in my sleep..


----------



## crochet_away

pinsandneedles said:


> OH,you got me in trouble, these are super, have about 16 girls that would absolutely love them for xmas.Will be knitting in my sleep..


  sorrrrry my bad hehehe


----------



## Katsch

cute, they look a bit like uggs


----------



## denisue4u

Oh yes. I could try these.. Thanks


----------



## Laura3720

Oh I like these! Added to the list!


----------



## KnittingSquare

My daughter will love these (she would like them better if they had a heel)


----------



## bichon

Oh I really like these...


----------



## Donnathomp

I think my gdaughters will love these, thanks.


----------



## Anne-Margaret

Me too - fancy making some multi-coloured ones to use up all the leftover odds and ends! Thank you!


----------



## crochet_away

Anne-Margaret what a great idea, i bet some lovely rainbow ones would look so much fun 

see it's not just little ones that can have fun feet :lol:


----------



## Ronie

those are cute and they don't look to hard either.


----------



## deborah337

I would like to make them, but I have the hardest time understanding DROPS patterns. They never make sense to me. I think they are translated from another language and are confusing to read. Maybe someone can translate them to proper pattern language?


----------



## crochet_away

You know, i was thinking the same thing myself last night, i was so eager to get started til i started reading the pattern, it is slightly confusing but it doesn't look too bad to me, so i will print it out today and re-read before i start..


deborah337 said:


> I would like to make them, but I have the hardest time understanding DROPS patterns. They never make sense to me. I think they are translated from another language and are confusing to read. Maybe someone can translate them to proper pattern language?


----------



## christiliz

Sweet!! Thanks for posting the link. Looking forward to seeing photos of yours when done. Happy knitting!!


----------



## Donnathomp

crochet_away said:


> You know, i was thinking the same thing myself last night, i was so eager to get started til i started reading the pattern, it is slightly confusing but it doesn't look too bad to me, so i will print it out today and re-read before i start..
> 
> 
> deborah337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to make them, but I have the hardest time understanding DROPS patterns. They never make sense to me. I think they are translated from another language and are confusing to read. Maybe someone can translate them to proper pattern language?
Click to expand...

So glad I'm not alone. I printed out the pattern, anxious to get started, but as I read the pattern instructions, I soon became very disappointed. I found it difficult to understand. I re-read and thought maybe if I keep looking at the picture it might be possible. But not really sure.


----------



## craftymatt2

Oh know not again, these are soooo cute, i hope i can figure out the pattern, better get going, soooooo much to do and soooooo little time.


----------



## susiebearsie

How unique! should keep your feet warm! Drops Design has great patterns. Please post a picture when you get finished.


----------



## MacRae

I don't blame you... these are neat!


----------



## Shanti

Those are great. Have fun!


----------



## BobnDejasMom

KnittingSquare said:


> My daughter will love these (she would like them better if they had a heel)


Make them so she can wear them over heels. Knit with an opening on the bottom or squeeze a skinny heel through the weave. She couldn't wear them indoors but would be cute indoors. Maybe. :roll:


----------



## Yarngrandma

I know my daughter will want a pair, thank you for the link!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

I wonder if some of that leftover bear hair would not do for Drops Symphony.... Hmmm?


----------



## crochet_away

OOH yeah!! go for it 


Cathryn 2ed said:


> I wonder if some of that leftover bear hair would not do for Drops Symphony.... Hmmm?


----------



## josephinemiller

They look terrific, very cute.


----------



## ARknitter

Love them...look so warm and comfy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nitchik

So stylish (I think my artist DIL will like these) and they look so warm!


----------



## JuneS

Cute! But i would use double strands for the foot part to make it denser and warmer.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

JuneS said:


> Cute! But i would use double strands for the foot part to make it denser and warmer.


Me too. Am playing with the pattern now and two strands of worsted are working up just fine. I do not have the bulky Eskimo wool recommended. I am learning the pattern so using stash at the moment. So far so good.


----------



## run4fittness

I can see my cats attacking my feet if I were to wear something like that around them!


----------



## missylam

Oh, I really like these. Please post a picture of yours when they are finished. Can't wait to see. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn

I am going to have to try to make a pair of these. They are so warm and smart looking! I'm trying to figure out what kind of yarn I can use instead of the Eskimo?? Thanx for posting!


----------



## Esponga

They are fabulous it's so great to share excitement!!


----------



## oma lisa

Loooove these ! Thanks for the post! 
....hope I can understand the directions once I get going...I'm a little concerned after reading some posts here. Yikes!


----------



## krafty ev

Thankyou so much for posting a picture of what the link refers to. So often I get excited by a link, only to find it isn't of interest to me. hope you have fun making and wearing them.


----------



## San

Those are just too cute.


----------



## moke

ooooo...adorable...and they look so cozy...


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

This is made from leftover teddy bear yarn. Just thought you would like to see. 

There will be more pairs of these in the family.


----------



## crochet_away

WOW great job, love the fun fur and the colour. still need to start mine, i was asked to do a quick prezzie before them..


----------



## NellieKnitter

Beautiful! Great job and I love the color.


----------



## BobnDejasMom

WooHoo. That's a good looking pair of booties. Great use of leftover yarn.


----------



## Katsch

They came out really nice...love them!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Thank you very much. I am tickled with them myself. I will be making more. I best finish up that last teddy bear and see if there is enough fuzzy left for me. Warm hugs everyone.


----------



## SallyAnn

I love that blue UGG-type boot! It's beautiful!! You're doing a great job!


----------



## Twins

These are really cute, would love to make a couple for daughter-in-laws Let me know the skill level on these!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Twins said:


> These are really cute, would love to make a couple for daughter-in-laws Let me know the skill level on these!


Skills: garter stitch, mattress stitch and pick up stitches.

The entire boot is done with two strands. flat work. (back and forth)
There are some short rows which form the narrow toe, but you do not wrap them, just turn and go back.

The top of the boot is the same, flat work. I used one strand of fuzzy yarn and one of the plain. I dropped the fuzzy yarn to make the button strip and picked it back up again on the way back.

No buttonholes, just tack the two sides in place with the buttons.


----------

